# Potts UMA?



## pelallito (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello,
What can anybody tell me about the Potts UMA?
Does anybody know what happened to Woking Precision? They use to sell the Potts UMA castings. Did Hemingway buy them out?
I would like to get the plans for one and where I can find any information about them.
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## tel (Nov 26, 2011)

There's a bit of info *here* Fred, you'd probably glean enough from the happy snaps to build one. Not a lot about 'em to be found - as I discovered some years ago, one of those things that everyone 'knows' about but few have actually seen!


----------



## pelallito (Nov 27, 2011)

Tel,
 Thanks for the link!
I thanked you yesterday, but I don't see it on the board.
I own a set of casting for the Potts, that I bought a long time ago. 
I bought it shortly after I bought Guy Lautards ,new then, Second Bedside Reader was released!
They disappeared into my garage, and have just reapeared!
I don't think that I will be lucky enough to have the plans escape from the garage gremlins/black hole also!
But I will be poking around and looking for them.
I think that in Model Engineer they had an article about it, but I don't know which copy or how to get it.
If anybody can help me get more info or a set of plans, it would be a great help.
Thanks again.
Fred


----------



## pelallito (Dec 3, 2011)

Apparently there is not a lot of information out there, like Tel said. I wrote to Hemingway and they have the plans. They are not in a printable form right now, and will be available in January. 
I will get them then.
If anybody runs across any info before then, I would be delighted if you get in contact with me.
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## pelallito (Dec 3, 2011)

I was browsing the net for information and ran into this-
Year Vol Issue  page   author      Title
2003 191 4209 620    Neil Read    Donington Delights (Midlands Model Engineering Exhibition of 2003)

Potts milling attachment by Geoff Ball. 1:4 Alba shaper by Malcolm Leafe, Barrington Hares' 1:5 Rolls Royce Eagle 22 aero engine, 5"g. MR 4-2-2 No. 2601 Princess of Wales by R.A.Meek, SM&EE, Foden Speed Six differential unit by Norman Smedley and this-
1948 99  2477 518   G.B. Potts  Universal Milling Attachment

I could not find the first in the archive on the net, even though it should be there, and I don't have any copies of ME. Especially the one I need.
I was told by Guy Lautard that the Vancouver library has a full set, but I am a long distance from it!
I will try to see what my local library system has. :
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## Kerrin Galvin (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi Fred,
 Just joined & found your post. I have a set of the construction series. I'll hunt them out & let you know which issues of the Model Engineer they are in. Some years ago I saw one of these in the flesh, the guy had just brought it from an estate. No idea what happened to it as he has since gone to the big workshop.

Cheers Kerrin


----------



## ianh (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi Guys
Your assunption is correct Hemingway did buy out Woking and the Potts Rights whether its still available I wouldn't know but Hemingway do have a website Just Goolgle it ( Be prepared to Pay) 
Good Luck


----------



## Kerrin Galvin (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Guys,
 Finally got my act together & found the construction article on the Potts UMA, well I'm sure it is as the article is by A.R.Turpin titled "A Universal Dividing Head PLUS". At some stage I was told that it had been re-named the Potts UMA.
So for those that were looking for it the construction series is it he Model Engineer starting in the November 15 1951, 22 November, 29 November, 13 December, 20 December, 27 December, 10 January 1952, 17 January, 24 January. There was a follow up article on adding a milling attachment in April 8 1954

Hope this is of help

Cheers Kerrin


----------



## pelallito (Jan 17, 2012)

Kerrin,
Thanks for taking the time to find and post all of that information. Now I need to find someone that has the issues and is willing to make copies and send them to me.
Does Model Engineer offer that kind of service?
Thanks again,
Fred


----------



## Kerrin Galvin (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi Fred,
 No problem, PM me (if you can on this list) with your address & I'll send a copy through. My copies a are bit dark so will see how the pictures come up, otherwise I'll raid the club libary

Cheers Kerrin


----------



## pelallito (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi Kerrin,
PM sent.
Thanks,
Fred


----------



## goldstar31 (Nov 24, 2020)

I'm waiting for my cheque to clear and I will get the vertical head and the dividing head with one plate.
No Potts label so I assume that it was made. up from castings from the now de funct Woking Models.
I have the actual Potts high speed spindles- one to do grinding and the other drilling.

Of course  it was made to fit the Myford 7Series of lathes. The previous owner has no idea of the history of the attachment but has owned for 30 years which figures as the 2nd owner.


NB  If curiousity is one of your failings, it might be worth looking at 'Lathes.co. uk. Potts'


----------

